# New Machine Day!



## molyknow (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey all!

It's a little late but two and a bit weeks ago we had our new (to us) Holbrook C10 delivered. Since then I have been giving it a bath and changing the oils while we had the electrics all sorted out - shoutout to @Janger for the recommendation on an electrician. Well this past week we finally got it all squared a way and got it running and wow i think i may be in love. 3500 lbs of British machinery with a serial number that dates the machine to 1964.
Anyways below are some photos, if you have any questions feel free to ask!

Halfway through its bath:




Post Bath (and the first few chips!):




All of the information plates were cast... they are beautiful:










The electrics.... so neat and organized:


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 17, 2020)

WOW..... is that 3000 RPM I see?


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow, that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## francist (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh that looks like fun indeed! And also the first lathe I’ve seen with SFM on a machine tag. What a novel idea.

-frank


----------



## Crankit (Aug 17, 2020)

That lathe has some serious curves and style!


----------



## Everett (Aug 17, 2020)

That is a very cool machine!


----------



## DPittman (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh man is that ever nice!  I know nothing about them but I can tell by looking at it I would love it.  That is art and science beautifully co-mingeled together.


----------

